# how to grow flame moss?



## Musk squirtle (Aug 18, 2010)

what is the best way to grow flame moss on wood? iv read some saying super glue but i dont wana use it as my turtles live in the same tank as the moss.

whats the easiest way with out glue?


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

i use fishing line.


----------



## Musk squirtle (Aug 18, 2010)

Ash1988 said:


> i use fishing line.


how do you use? because im getting confused with different ways on doing it? iv only got a small amount, iv got 2.5x2.5 inch X3 of flame moss:blush:


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

Spread the moss out on the wood, then get the line and tie securely on one end of the wood and rap the moss to the wood as much as you can then tie it up at the other end, or easier way is to do it in portions like get 1 of your portions spread it out abit and tie, rap it as much as you can then tie it and so on with the other 2 portions. Line will be visible but when the moss grows it will cover the line.


----------



## Musk squirtle (Aug 18, 2010)

Ash1988 said:


> Spread the moss out on the wood, then get the line and tie securely on one end of the wood and rap the moss to the wood as much as you can then tie it up at the other end, or easier way is to do it in portions like get 1 of your portions spread it out abit and tie, rap it as much as you can then tie it and so on with the other 2 portions. Line will be visible but when the moss grows it will cover the line.


okay thanks i will try it out does it take long to grow?


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

Flame moss is a pretty fast grower, and if you have co2 they will boost it even more.


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2009)

*flame moss*

I suggest that you tie the moss on as thinnly as you can, using fishing line, or cotton thread. I prefer thread as there is a danger with fishing line that your creatures can get snagged on it.The advantage with thread is that it will rot away, but by that time the moss should have taken hold.
Depending on the wood that you are using, it can help to gourge some bits out and generally rough up the area that the moss will grow on, to give it something to grip on to.
Once it starts to grow, keep pruning it back hard, as this will encourage it to spread out along the wood. When you have the coverage that you like, you can then let it grow upwards as well.


----------

